# This Is Why We Have An Electoral College



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.   

Half the US population lives in these blue counties.  

This is why we have an Electoral College.  Civics 101.  You're welcome.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...



And it came about because those grey zones supported slavery while the blue ones opposed slavery.

And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 9, 2021)

Idiot^^


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Apr 9, 2021)

Why does the presidency means so much?

Is it possible that the government powers are not balanced or constructed correctly?

What are the government powers?

How is it that Joe Biden is turning out a bunch of executive orders that upend the tranquility we had going?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Idiot^^


Slavery was a necessary constitutional compromise.  The great compromise, the 3/5ths compromise and of course the 1808


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...


You are a fucking moron.  Southern White Democrats supported slavery, the Republicans want everyone to be free.

Are you a jiggaboo?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And it came about because those grey zones supported slavery while the blue ones opposed slavery.
> 
> And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.


How it came about doesn't matter now (2021).  What matters is giving the WHOLE country a voice in its government, not just a few big cities.  You're welcome.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Why does the presidency means so much?
> 
> Is it possible that the government powers are not balanced or constructed?
> 
> What are the government powers?


Actually what is at stake are congresses "speed bump" powers.  Specifically how republicans acting as a deterrent to the federal government being able to function in service of the people.

Put simply, republicans believe in small government, and to prove large government doesn't work, they do whatever they can stop the federal government from functioning.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Why does the presidency means so much?
> 
> Is it possible that the government powers are not balanced or constructed correctly?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And it came about because those grey zones supported slavery while the blue ones opposed slavery.



Did they?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Slavery was a necessary constitutional compromise.  The great compromise, the 3/5ths compromise and of course the 1808


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Slavery was a necessary constitutional compromise.  The great compromise, the 3/5ths compromise and of course the 1808


You broadbrushed the grey areas and said they supported slavery. That makes you an idiot.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 9, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> How is it that Joe Biden is turning out a bunch of executive orders that upend the tranquility we had going?



Because his predecessors set the stage for it and the American people let them.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...


How does the electoral college help in that situation?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...



Ha ha ha, importing slavery was outlawed in 1808

*THE AFRICAN SLAVE TRADE ~ 1808 – THE U.S. PROHIBITED IMPORT OF SLAVES FROM AFRICA … MARCH 1794*


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> You are a fucking moron.  Southern White Democrats supported slavery, the Republicans want everyone to be free.
> 
> Are you a jiggaboo?


Remember, the republican of the early 1900's became the democrats after 1965, and the democrats of the 1900's became the republicans after 1965.

Similar to the way the earths magnetic field reversed positions 780,000 years ago.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> is at stake are congresses "speed bump" powers.  Specifically how republicans acting as a deterrent to the federal government being able to function in service of the people.
> 
> Put simply, republicans believe in small government, and to prove large government doesn't work, they do whatever they can stop the federal government from functioning.


This is over simplification in its extreme.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> How it came about doesn't matter now (2021).  What matters is giving the WHOLE country a voice in its government, not just a few big cities.  You're welcome.


Actually you are giving voting power proportional to the amount of property owned, and not by the number of people who own it.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Did they?


No they didn't. Most of the gray zones did not support slavery. It was only supported by the 11 states of the Confederacy, and only by a tiny fraction of the (very wealthy) people living there.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking moron.  Southern White Democrats supported slavery, the Republicans want everyone to be free.
> ...



How come many democrats forgot to acknowledge the their party affiliation change, why does Robert Byrd, George Wallace, Thomas O Neil, Carl Albert, Scoop Jackson, Warren Magnussen, Thomas Foley, Mike Wallace and more NEVER changed to Republican.

You fell for another lie.....


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > And it came about because those grey zones supported slavery while the blue ones opposed slavery.
> ...


Simple economic dependence.  Big cities didn't need slaves, and thus opposed enslaving human beings.  The rural areas needed slaves for their economic prosperity, hence their support for the practice.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Remember, the republican of the early 1900's became the democrats after 1965, and the democrats of the 1900's became the republicans after 1965.
> 
> Similar to the way the earths magnetic field reversed positions 780,000 years ago.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.
> ...


WOW.  You certainly believe that failure to learn history has no consequences.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Simple economic dependence.  Big cities didn't need slaves, and thus opposed enslaving human beings.  The rural areas needed slaves for their economic prosperity, hence their support for the practice.


There is zero evidence to support this.  Most if the US south did not have slavery, even though it was 100% rural.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> WOW.  You certainly believe that failure to learn history has no consequences.


Problem is what you said is not history, as I pointed out in Post #s 19 & 24.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Ha ha ha, importing slavery was outlawed in 1808


And Trump outlawed the importing of COVID-19 in February 2020.

Yet in both cases, the numbers kept going up because of domestic replication


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually you are giving voting power proportional to the amount of property owned, and not by the number of people who own it.


No, the Electoral college has nothing to do with ownership of property. It has to do with the people living all around the country, regardless of property ownership or economic class, "actually".


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> How come many democrats forgot to acknowledge the their party affiliation change, why does Robert Byrd, George Wallace, Thomas O Neil, Carl Albert, Scoop Jackson, Warren Magnussen, Thomas Foley, Mike Wallace and more NEVER changed to Republican.
> 
> You fell for another lie.....


Some changed their positions while holding onto their party, while others like Phil Graham, and Strom Thurman changed parties because it was easier to switch than fight.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 9, 2021)

Why do you support giving a vote in Montana, Wyoming or Alaska 3-4 times the weight as a vote in California, Texas or New York?





__





						Population vs. Electoral Votes - FairVote
					

The apportionment of electoral votes is based on the congressional representation for each state, meaning that each congressional seat equals […]




					www.fairvote.org
				











						Electoral College is 'vestige' of slavery, say some Constitutional scholars
					

A lesser-known part of the Electoral College's history: its relationship to slavery in the U.S.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> There is zero evidence to support this.  Most if the US south did not have slavery, even though it was 100% rural.


That is just like how the south got their good old boys who were dirt poor, and who could never hope to have enough money to ever buy a slave, to fight for the rights of the rich plantation owners.

We saw it again, when they got people living in double wide trailers to oppose the federal inheritance tax on estates over $3.5 million.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And Trump outlawed the importing of COVID-19 in February 2020.
> 
> Yet in both cases, the numbers kept going up because of domestic replication


ACTUALLY, the numbers did NOT go up, except fallacious numbers, eagerly reported by the leftist BS media, which were inflated by hospitals reporting HIGHLY inflated numbers, for the purpose of getting $$$$$$$$$$$$ from the government.  CDC openly stated this in May of 2020.

Secondly, the numbers of Covid deaths plummeted 90% between April 2020 and June 2020 and remined low throughout the year.  Thank you President Trump.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually you are giving voting power proportional to the amount of property owned, and not by the number of people who own it.





protectionist said:


> No, the Electoral college has nothing to do with ownership of property. It has to do with the people living all around the country, regardless of property ownership or economic class, "actually".


Think about it.  With a few exceptions, the ownership of a states land area is divided among it's population.  Hence the EC power is influenced by acreage over population.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you are giving voting power proportional to the amount of property owned, and not by the number of people who own it.
> ...



Exactly - People should vote ... NOT acres.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Think about it.  With a few exceptions, the ownership of a states land area is divided among it's population.  Hence the EC power is influenced by acreage over population.





DrLove said:


> Exactly - People should vote ... NOT acres.


The EC is what allows acres to vote.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...



Wow.  Such ignorance.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.
> ...


That's true of anyone who doesn't know about the Great compromise, the 3/5ths compromise and the 1808 protection of slavery.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...


So what? That was a long time ago. Slavery is NOT an issue.Except to moochers who can't compete and want more welfare.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking moron.  Southern White Democrats supported slavery, the Republicans want everyone to be free.
> ...


Liar. The filthy Democrats have ALWAYS wanted Nationalized HC. From Woody Wilson to Kingfish Obama.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...



*This was why in the 18th Century, so was bleeding the seriously ill. *


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.





San Souci said:


> *So what? That was a long time ago.* Slavery is NOT an issue.Except to moochers who can't compete and want more welfare.


That's an interesting position.  That something that was enacted to give unequal power in order for a minority of smaller slave states to be as powerful as the majority of the other states, after the abolition of slavery should remain, because those small states continue to enjoy their expanded franchise power.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.
> ...


GFY. There are no slaves. Haven't been for 150 YEARS. Since these small Population States produce 90% of all FOOD ,what do Cities produce besides violent crime.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That something that was enacted to give unequal power in order for a minority of smaller slave states to be as powerful as the majority of the other states, after the abolition of slavery should remain, because those small states continue to enjoy their expanded franchise power.





San Souci said:


> GFY. There are no slaves. Haven't been for 150 YEARS. Since these small Population States produce 90% of all FOOD ,what do Cities produce besides violent crime.


The cities produce 90% of the countries GDP


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > That something that was enacted to give unequal power in order for a minority of smaller slave states to be as powerful as the majority of the other states, after the abolition of slavery should remain, because those small states continue to enjoy their expanded franchise power.
> ...


How much food do they grow? Also ,the Communications Monopolies need to be busted. Apple ,Amazon ,and Facebook. Just as Teddy busted up Standard Oil.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 9, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Why does the presidency means so much?
> 
> Is it possible that the government powers are not balanced or constructed correctly?
> 
> ...




*LMFASO, Tranquility is absurd; so sorry bozo, Chaos for four years was the reality.*


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And it came about because those grey zones supported slavery while the blue ones opposed slavery.
> 
> And you can't let the majority position outlaw slavery.


Go away, racist.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The cities produce 90% of the countries GDP


I doubt that is true however, even if it was, it is meaningless to this discussion.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The cities produce 90% of the countries GDP





San Souci said:


> How much food do they grow?


Why not ask how many planes  farmers produce?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Slavery was a necessary constitutional compromise. The great compromise, the 3/5ths compromise and of course the 1808


Slavery was NOT a 'necessary constitutional compromise.'   Slavery was here before the Constitution you glittering idiot.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Why not ask how many planes farmers produce?


Why?  It is meaningless to the discussion.....again.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The cities produce 90% of the countries GDP
> ...


Agriculture produces 0.6% of GDP.

The cities are the countries economic engines.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Slavery was a necessary constitutional compromise. The great compromise, the 3/5ths compromise and of course the 1808





Leo123 said:


> Slavery was NOT a 'necessary constitutional compromise.'   Slavery was here before the Constitution you glittering idiot.


You must be late to the party.  The compromise question was settled in 1787.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Why does the presidency means so much?
> 
> Is it possible that the government powers are not balanced or constructed correctly?
> 
> ...


Biden upended Trump's EOs that were put in place because Democrats refused to work with him.  So.....Ol' Joe took a Machete to them regardless of the fact that most of them actually helped Americans.  You see, with Joe and the Democrats, power and party is all that matters.  You (we) are just here to be fleeced by taxes that make DC wealthy and have our guns taken away so we can't protest.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You must be late to the party. The compromise question was settled in 1787.


Where in the original Constitution does it say anything about slavery?


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The cities produce 90% of the countries GDP
> ...


Well ,nobody will bother flying when the Airlines go Affirmative Action. Who wants to crash?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...


States should have it too. The majority of counties are overruled by corrupt blue cities deciding the fate of the entire state


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > You must be late to the party. The compromise question was settled in 1787.
> ...


It does not. ENGLAND brought slavery to this continent.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> It does not. ENGLAND brought slavery to this continent.


Tell that to meaner gene, he is ignorant.


----------



## hadit (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...


You do realize that some of those blue zones are smack dab in the middle of slave country, don't you?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Where in the original Constitution does it say anything about slavery?



*Section 9: Powers Denied Congress*
The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight


----------



## hadit (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Think about it.  With a few exceptions, the ownership of a states land area is divided among it's population.  Hence the EC power is influenced by acreage over population.
> ...


So write a Constitutional Amendment to eliminate it and get the states to agree. That's how you do it.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the original Constitution does it say anything about slavery?
> ...


Try reading the constitution.

It's in there.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

hadit said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


They won't. Nobody wants 5 Big Cities to RULE.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Where?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

hadit said:


> So write a Constitutional Amendment to eliminate it and get the states to agree. That's how you do it.


That would require approval of the states that currently have a franchise advantage.  They would not cut off their own noses.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> They won't. Nobody wants 5 Big Cities to RULE.


Don't you mean they don't want the majority of people to control the electoral college?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Try reading the constitution.
> ...


I already posted it to you.

Did you bother reading section 9?


----------



## hadit (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So write a Constitutional Amendment to eliminate it and get the states to agree. That's how you do it.
> ...


There you go. We have it and it elects the president. Sounds like the best thing to do is play the game by the rules in action. Hillary forgot that and lost. And heck, this is the ONLY election the electoral college effects. The president isn't supposed to be more powerful than Congress or the SC (which makes Quid Pro's reliance on EO's problematic).


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > They won't. Nobody wants 5 Big Cities to RULE.
> ...


The STATES elect the President. Not the "Majority" of the Vox Populi. This is NOT a 'Democracy'. It is a Representative Republic. No. I do NOT want a bunch of Screw Yorkers tellin' me what to do.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

hadit said:


> There you go. We have it and it elects the president. Sounds like the best thing to do is play the game by the rules in action. Hillary forgot that and lost.


Looks like Trump forgot the rules and lost.  And lost bad 306 to 232.  And by 7 million votes on top of that.


----------



## hadit (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > There you go. We have it and it elects the president. Sounds like the best thing to do is play the game by the rules in action. Hillary forgot that and lost.
> ...


Irrelvant. Hillary lost because she assumed she could ignore "flyover country". The electoral college sent her into retirement, and election day 2016 should become a national holiday because of it.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > There you go. We have it and it elects the president. Sounds like the best thing to do is play the game by the rules in action. Hillary forgot that and lost.
> ...


Paper votes. Sure like to see those signatures. COVID rules beat Trump.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2021)

The Electoral process is dead in the US.  So is our republic.

The Democrat Dirty Tricks Department has learned how to steal elections  by the scam of counting unverified mail in ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts.

They have graduated from knowing how to do it in a few districts to knowing how to do in any district where they control the counting.

We will never have another honest election.  If anybody thinks otherwise they are being either naive or delusional.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I already posted it to you.
> 
> Did you bother reading section 9?


Yes, and it says nothing about condoning slavery.  It also expired in 1808.  In fact during the time Section 9 was in affect, there was more and more support gathering for abolition.  In 1806 Thomas Jefferson said:

* " I congratulate you, fellow-citizens, on the approach of the period at which you may interpose your authority constitutionally to withdraw the citizens of the United States from all further participation in those violations of human rights which have been so long continued on the unoffending inhabitants of Africa, and which the morality, the reputation, and the best interests of our country have long been eager to proscribe.” *

You need to stop getting your history anti-American sources.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The STATES elect the President. Not the "Majority" of the Vox Populi. This is NOT a 'Democracy'. It is a Representative Republic.


The states elect the President only in the case of no candidate getting a majority of EC votes. 

The EC gives suffrage based on both population, along with a bias.  And granted it to the legislatures, not the people.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

hadit said:


> Irrelvant. Hillary lost because she assumed she could ignore "flyover country". The electoral college sent her into retirement,


And Vladimir Putin helped.

That's why a grand jury indicted 12 russians in the GRU for election interference.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...




Yeah, some people just don't understand this concept.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Did you bother reading section 9?





Leo123 said:


> Yes, and it says nothing about condoning slavery.  It also expired in 1808.  In fact during the time Section 9 was in affect, there was more and more support gathering for abolition.


And yet you claim section 9 didn't apply to slavery.

And as per condoning.  You need to read a dictionary before using big words.

condone - 

_verb

accept and allow (behavior that is considered morally wrong or offensive) to continue_


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Looks like Trump forgot the rules and lost. And lost bad 306 to 232. And by 7 million votes on top of that.


Democrats BROKE the rules, we now have a faux POTUS.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 9, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > How is it that Joe Biden is turning out a bunch of executive orders that upend the tranquility we had going?
> ...




Yep... and it will be a cold day in hell before any future president relinquishes any of the powers the asshole before him or her established through precedent or legislation _(see The Patriot Act... nothing patriotic about that POS)._


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> This is why we have an Electoral College.  Civics 101.  You're welcome.





hjmick said:


> Yeah, some people just don't understand this concept.


It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population.  Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelvant. Hillary lost because she assumed she could ignore "flyover country". The electoral college sent her into retirement,
> ...


Back to THAT shit? PFFFFFTTTT! The only thing that happened is that people hated Hitlery more than anything. except in Screw York ,LA ,and DC.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Trump forgot the rules and lost. And lost bad 306 to 232. And by 7 million votes on top of that.
> ...


Yes. A sock puppet ruled by Bezos and Company.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And yet you claim section 9 didn't apply to slavery.
> 
> And as per condoning. You need to read a dictionary before using big words.
> 
> ...


So, what's your point?  That you


meaner gene said:


> It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population. Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.


If that is so, it didn't work very well.


----------



## hadit (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelvant. Hillary lost because she assumed she could ignore "flyover country". The electoral college sent her into retirement,
> ...


Funny thing about that. Russia! Russia! Russia! was all the rage in '16 and for several years afterward. Heck, we even spent millions of dollars, multiple years and destroyed several lives trying to prove it, all to no avail (excepting of course for the die hards who bought it hook line and sinker and won't let go of it no matter what. You know who you are). It was the greatest threat to our elections that we had ever faced. Then we were told that TRUMP! wasn't doing anything to prevent it from happening again. Then, the '20 election, when the media was poised like a panda, on the lookout for the slightest hint that Russia! was going to steal yet another election from democrats by running FB ads. Yet, there were crickets. No one said word one about Russia! stealing the election. Why do you think that was?

1. Russia! got scared of democrats getting mad at them and decided to stay out of it?
2. Russia! decided influencing the election was no big deal and sat this one out?
3. TRUMP! put such strong prohibitions in place that Russia! tried but failed?
- or -
4. The "right" guy won so there was no need to whine and wail about Russia!.

I think we know which one it was.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population. Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.





Leo123 said:


> If that is so, it didn't work very well.


You have to be shitting me.
They were able to stop congress from abolishing slavery as long as they had a say in it.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You have to be shitting me.
> They were able to stop congress from abolishing slavery as long as they had a say in it.


OK you have a point if you think you are living back then.  A lot as gone on since then you know.  What is your point anyway?  Do you hate certain people of a certain skin color or ethnicity or something?


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population. Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.
> ...


Who gives a shit. That is ancient History.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the presidency means so much?
> ...


I dont think taking away people's rights  is what the federal government is supposed to do, which is why Republicans are opposed to the liberal agenda.  Are you a prog slave


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

hadit said:


> No one said word one about Russia! stealing the election. Why do you think that was?
> 
> 1. Russia! got scared of democrats getting mad at them and decided to stay out of it?
> 2. Russia! decided influencing the election was no big deal and sat this one out?
> ...


Actually the NSA, CIA, FBI, DOJ, DHS turned their surveillance up to 11.  The russians sat out the 2020 election, just like the Chinese, and the Iranians


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...


Not everyone would agree that zones are more important than people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking moron.  Southern White Democrats supported slavery, the Republicans want everyone to be free.
> ...


That is a lie, which the progressive party has foisted upon idiots like you.  Yes, Strom Thurmond left to go to the Republicans, only because he didnt like where the Democrats were headed, while Senator Robert Byrd(KKK Kleagle) stayed in the Democrat party and he and Joe Biden were against segregating public schools while Joe called Black men super predators.  Are you mentally ill?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population.* Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.*





Leo123 said:


> If that is so, it didn't work very well.





meaner gene said:


> You have to be shitting me.
> *They were able to stop congress from abolishing slavery as long as they had a say in it.*





Leo123 said:


> *OK you have a point *if you think you are living back then.  A lot as gone on since then you know.  What is your point anyway?  Do you hate certain people of a certain skin color or ethnicity or something?


I'm stating a historical fact.  That as long as they had a vote in congress, they were able to stop any legislation from abolishing the practice of slavery.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


>


The irony of that picture is that the people in the photograph overwhelmingly voted REPUBLICAN, and continued to vote republican for half a century.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


>


I can go a step further, and almost guarantee that nobody in that photograph ever voted for a democrat.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Not everyone would agree that zones are more important than people.


People live in zones.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population.* Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.*
> ...


No you are not.. It has been proven wrong.


*The ‘great switch’ is a lie*. Democrats try to get around the historical flaws in the supposed ‘great switch’ by claiming that Richard Nixon employed a ‘Southern Strategy’ to get elected. We can look at that too, against the historic record, to see if there is any truth to it.
*The Myth of the 'Southern Strategy' - The Daily Libertarian*
thedailylibertarian.com/the-myth-of-the-southern-strategy/


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I can go a step further, and almost guarantee that nobody in that photograph ever voted for a democrat.


You missed the point.  Try again.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 478111
> ...


I bet their descendants of those in the picture have voted stupidly for a Demonrat.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I'm stating a historical fact. That as long as they had a vote in congress, they were able to stop any legislation from abolishing the practice of slavery.


What does that have to do with today?  You did not answer.  What is your point?  Just to argue?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone would agree that zones are more important than people.
> ...


Some people live in RV's, but I wouldn't give RV's the franchise.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> No you are not.. It has been proven wrong.
> 
> 
> *The ‘great switch’ is a lie*. Democrats try to get around the historical flaws in the supposed ‘great switch’ by claiming that Richard Nixon employed a ‘Southern Strategy’ to get elected. We can look at that too, against the historic record, to see if there is any truth to it.
> ...


You're answering the wrong question.



meaner gene said:


> It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population. Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.
> 
> They were able to stop congress from abolishing slavery as long as they had a say in it.
> 
> I'm stating a historical fact.  That as long as they had a vote in congress, they were able to stop any legislation from abolishing the practice of slavery.



You changing subject speaks volumes.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I'm stating a historical fact. That as long as they had a vote in congress, they were able to stop any legislation from abolishing the practice of slavery.





Leo123 said:


> What does that have to do with today?  You did not answer.  What is your point?  Just to argue?


Just stating the irony of using a photograph of people who never voted for a democrat, claiming they voted for democrats.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I can go a step further, and almost guarantee that nobody in that photograph ever voted for a democrat.





andaronjim said:


> I bet their descendants of those in the picture have voted stupidly for a Demonrat.


That's not what the photograph claims.

How about addressing the fact that what was posted was historically wrong.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> What does that have to do with today?  You did not answer.  What is your point?  Just to argue?


History.
If you don't know the origin of a practice, you lose all relevance.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> No they didn't. Most of the gray zones did not support slavery. It was only supported by the 11 states of the Confederacy, and only by a tiny fraction of the (very wealthy) people living there.



No, slavery in the south had massive support from all the whites, rich and poor. All the whites had been propagandized into believing that any free negroes would run around constantly raping all the white wimmen', and therefore slavery had to continue for their own protection.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone would agree that zones are more important than people.
> ...


Quite true but one zone can have one person and another a million people.  Would you say they two zones are equals?  Or, there can be two zones, each with one person, and a third zone with one million people.  Should the two, single-person zones be able to dictate to the third, million-person zone?  If you were one of those million would want to change the that system?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stating a historical fact. That as long as they had a vote in congress, they were able to stop any legislation from abolishing the practice of slavery.
> ...


If you had any intelligence you would understand the reference to it...You are a prog slave...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > I can go a step further, and almost guarantee that nobody in that photograph ever voted for a democrat.
> ...


Southern White Democrats owned slaves, today all Democrats own slaves... You are a prog slave.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Just stating the irony of using a photograph of people who never voted for a democrat, claiming they voted for democrats.





andaronjim said:


> If you had any intelligence you would understand the reference to it...You are a prog slave...


It's like posting a picture of the  government in Germany in the 1930;s - 1940's and labeling them "socialists"


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...


That might be the stupidest post in the history of this forum.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Just stating the irony of using a photograph of people who never voted for a democrat, claiming they voted for democrats.
> ...


It was true back then , it is true today, that you are a fucking slave....


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> *This Is Why We Have An Electoral College*


So the slaveholders could use their slaves for political gain.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Just stating the irony of using a photograph of people who never voted for a democrat, claiming they voted for democrats.





andaronjim said:


> It was true back then , it is true today, that you are a fucking slave....


Those people would have never voted for a democrat back when the photo was taken.   Their right to vote wasn't guaranteed for another 35 years.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

protectionist said:


> *This Is Why We Have An Electoral College*





Crepitus said:


> So the slaveholders could use their slaves for political gain.


But only 3/5ths of them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Just stating the irony of using a photograph of people who never voted for a democrat, claiming they voted for democrats.
> ...


But back then blacks were allowed to be in Congress.  Who do you think those blacks sided with?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > *This Is Why We Have An Electoral College*
> ...


You have no fucking clue about the 3/5th clause , as you keep repeating over and over. 

The Three-Fifths Compromise: History and Significance (thoughtco.com)


> It benefitted Southern states to include enslaved people in their population counts, as that calculation would give them more seats in the House of Representatives and thus more political power. Delegates from Northern states, however, objected on the grounds that enslaved people could not vote, own property, or take advantage of the privileges that White men enjoyed.


 And how would a representative of the South vote, when it was slaves that were allowing that extra rep to be for that state? A slave at the time was a piece of property and the north couldnt have their horses or mules be counted but instead of not allowing a slave any recognition, they compromised with the 3/5th clause.

30,000 people would get 1 representative.
50,000 slaves would get 1 representative.
Southern White Democrats could buy a slave or breed a slave to add to his increase of a representative.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> And how would a representative of the South vote, when it was slaves that were allowing that extra rep to be for that state? A slave at the time was a piece of property and the north couldnt have their horses or mules be counted but instead of not allowing a slave any recognition, they compromised with the 3/5th clause.
> 
> 30,000 people would get 1 representative.
> 50,000 slaves would get 1 representative.
> Southern White Democrats could buy a slave or breed a slave to add to his increase of a representative.


The 3/5 clause opened the door to emancipation, IMO.   It also probably enhanced the Negro population at that time.   Lots of folks want to frame history by today's standards in order to denigrate whatever person or group they want to get rid of.    The useful idiots parrot that trash.  Slavery was an institution.   Many people disagreed with it they were called Abolitionists.   A Civil War was fought over the ending of slavery.   These yahoos overlook all our past, the lessons learned, the blood shed, the lives wasted and, instead of learning from the past, wish to repeat it.   Hard to understand such blatant foolishness and ignorance.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> And how would a representative of the South vote, when it was slaves that were allowing that extra rep to be for that state? A slave at the time was a piece of property and the north couldnt have their horses or mules be counted but instead of not allowing a slave any recognition, they compromised with the 3/5th clause.
> 
> 30,000 people would get 1 representative.
> 50,000 slaves would get 1 representative.
> Southern White Democrats could buy a slave or breed a slave to add to his increase of a representative.


The 3/5ths compromise was extremely powerful in states like Mississippi, who had more slaves than they had voters.   If not for their Jim Crowe laws after the 14th amendment, they would have been voted out of office.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> The 3/5 clause opened the door to emancipation, IMO.


That clause gave slave states enough extra representation that they not only could, but did prevent congress from ever outlawing slavery as long as slave states enjoyed suffrage in congress.

'


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That clause gave slave states enough extra representation that they not only could, but did prevent congress from ever outlawing slavery as long as slave states enjoyed suffrage in congress.


I still have no idea what kind of point you are trying to make.   That slavery is bad?   We know that, we shed blood over its abolition.   WTF is your point?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


China thinks slaves are useful in manufacturing


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

hjmick said:


> Yeah, some people just don't understand this concept.


The got MISeducated in America's leftist school system.  They don't realize that either.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Looks like Trump forgot the rules and lost.  And lost bad 306 to 232.  And by 7 million votes on top of that.


Yeah, the Democrats didn't even bother to make it look real.  That how comatose they figured the US pubic to be.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

Flash said:


> The Electoral process is dead in the US.  So is our republic.
> 
> The Democrat Dirty Tricks Department has learned how to steal elections  by the scam of counting unverified mail in ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts.
> 
> ...


I agree totally.  Sad to say, but a military coup may be the only answer to put America back on its feet, if it isn't already destroyed too much, by Biden's Mexican border welcome mat, and his busing program.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The states elect the President only in the case of no candidate getting a majority of EC votes.
> 
> The EC gives suffrage based on both population, along with a bias.  And granted it to the legislatures, not the people.


The states elect the president,* by means of *the Electoral College.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And Vladimir Putin helped.
> 
> That's why a grand jury indicted 12 russians in the GRU for election interference.


Drop in the bucket.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> It's called giving those supporting slavery an advantage to make up for their lack of population.  Making their suffrage big enough to overturn the will of the majority.


Slavery ended 156 years ago.  Nobody living today was even alive then.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Back to THAT shit? PFFFFFTTTT! The only thing that happened is that people hated Hitlery more than anything. except in Screw York ,LA ,and DC.


Armpits of America.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah...few people live in the gray areas.  For good reason.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Not everyone would agree that zones are more important than people.


90% of the nation is hardly a "zone"


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yeah...few people live in the gray areas.  For good reason.


FALSE!  More than a hundred million people live in the gray areas, for good reasons.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I'm stating a historical fact.  That as long as they had a vote in congress, they were able to stop any legislation from abolishing the practice of slavery.


This thread is about the* ELECTORAL COLLEGE vs the popular vote*.  Stop posting off topic. Further off topic posts will be reported. You have been warned.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Quite true but one zone can have one person and another a million people.  Would you say they two zones are equals?  Or, there can be two zones, each with one person, and a third zone with one million people.  Should the two, single-person zones be able to dictate to the third, million-person zone?  If you were one of those million would want to change the that system?


But no zones have one person, or anywhere near that few, so why deflect into that meaningless scenario, other than to cloud the issue ?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> So the slaveholders could use their slaves for political gain.


I know that your liberal media is constantly bombarding you with old, black & white footage of 1960s civil rights protests, and old black & white photos of pre-civil war days, and that you are immersed in that gobbledegook, but it really is time that you stepped into the present world. It is 2021.

It is a time when the Electoral College prevents a few small sections of the country from dominating 90% of the rest of the country.  Few scenarios in American politics have been more important and useful.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 9, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > How come many democrats forgot to acknowledge the their party affiliation change, why does Robert Byrd, George Wallace, Thomas O Neil, Carl Albert, Scoop Jackson, Warren Magnussen, Thomas Foley, Mike Wallace and more NEVER changed to Republican.
> ...



I notice you didn't comment on the abject failure of the Republicans switching to the Democrat party......... 

Give it up Gene, you have been badly snookered.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> I notice you didn't comment on the abject failure of the Republicans switching to the Democrat party.........
> 
> Give it up Gene, you have been badly snookered.


The TOPIC IS THE ELECTORAL COLLEGE.  Please post ON TOPIC, or not at all.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 10, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yeah...few people live in the gray areas.  For good reason.


No Humans live in Screw York or LA.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2021)

San Souci said:


> No Humans live in Screw York or LA.


True, they are voting bots at this point.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 10, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > No Humans live in Screw York or LA.
> ...


No. Just Unpersons.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2021)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Why does the presidency means so much?
> 
> Is it possible that the government powers are not balanced or constructed correctly?
> 
> ...


Dear protectionist and Prof.Lunaphiles
I can see what Prof L adds about the Presidential role indirectly connects to the OP regarding the Electoral vote split (with the most densely populous urban areas voting Blue/Liberal and the larger areas of land showing Red/Conservative).

1. First to answer the point Prof L brings up:
It is the LIBERAL belief in statist/centralized authority of govt to "promote the general welfare" and "represent the collective needs of the people" that causes this disproportionate and unchecked dependence on the roles of Presidential executive orders and Judicial Court orders which the Liberals rely on to "establish their rights in public policy".

Conservatives by the belief in reserving rights of people and states, usually don't depend on federal govt or Presidential authority as much which should be limited to EXTERNAL issues of military security and interstate commerce. So the emphasis on the physical land areas predominantly Red corresponds to Conservative beliefs about the role of Govt.

But only because Liberals enacted so much social programming through federal laws and executive orders, it became necessary "for even Conservatives"  to go through federal processes to remove or reform those policies they don't even believe belong in federal govt in the first place.

So the growing authority shifted to orders by Courts or by the President, by the Liberal political religion and beliefs in Statism, made those positions in govt more critical.

2. As for relating back to the OP.

The hyped up and inflated role of Presidents is used to get voters to the polls.

In particular, tying health care, education, wages and other benefits to getting a Liberal Democrat elected drives their targeted populations to vote by the busloads.

So indirectly, Prof L post asking where did this inflated role of President come from, that overrides Constitutional limits, points out the reason for the leftwing voting patterns in national elections.

It is liking hyping up all Catholics to go vote for their pope.

Conservatives don't normally depend on the President "for subjective social policies," the Liberal Left does that. But that is enough to incite both sides to vote in patterns consistent with Liberal dependence on govt "for social benefits in higher demand among high density urban populations" vs Conservative voters in areas where greater independence from govt is the predominant approach.


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The Electoral process is dead in the US.  So is our republic.
> ...




Even if we could rescue the country from the filthy Leftest we are too broke and divided.  Too many of the destructive things like the welfare state and big government are embedded.  We need a major restart to restore the Republic and return individual Liberty.  Unfortunately to do that it will take a revolution and bloodshed.  These Leftest love their free stuff and will not go without resistance.   

Trump undid some of the damage and would have continued had not the Democrats (with the help from the Chinese) stole the election.   The Democrats fucked all of us.  They even fucked the Moon Bats that supported Joe Dufus but the Moon Bats are too dumb to know it.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone would agree that zones are more important than people.
> ...


A population that is ruled by a minority of the people is not really a democracy.  Minorities should be protected but should not govern, that is the path to revolution.  Just ask the Tzar.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> ...


Slavery is irrelevant, slavery happened because it was right at that time. Societies change and if you judge the past by today's values and laws, it all fails. Likewise, the present will fail when the future compare it to their values and laws.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> This thread is about the* ELECTORAL COLLEGE vs the popular vote*.  Stop posting off topic. Further off topic posts will be reported. You have been warned.


And the very reason behind the Electoral College was for the protection of slavery.

Slave states knew if they let more people vote, they would vote to abolish slavery.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 10, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Why do you support giving a vote in Montana, Wyoming or Alaska 3-4 times the weight as a vote in California, Texas or New York?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The EC was designed to PREVENT large population areas or cities from dictating the rest of the country, did you ever read what the founding fathers say?


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 10, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Slavery is irrelevant, slavery happened because it was right at that time. Societies change and if you judge the past by today's values and laws, it all fails. Likewise, the present will fail when the future compare it to their values and laws.


There would be no EC if it wasn't for slavery.  The constitutional compromises were about slavery.  Why is it so hard to get it through your mind, that any discussion about the electoral college is about slavery.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about the* ELECTORAL COLLEGE vs the popular vote*.  Stop posting off topic. Further off topic posts will be reported. You have been warned.
> ...



It was ONE political party that ended Slavery by the Amendment process, not by a popular vote. The majority long wanted to abolish slavery for decades before1868, but had to deal with succession threats, and political infighting, EC has NOTHING to do with it!


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 10, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> The EC was designed to PREVENT large population areas or cities from dictating the rest of the country, did you ever read what the founding fathers say?


Absolutely wrong.  The biggest state when the constitution was written was a slave state (Virginia)


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 10, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> The EC was designed to PREVENT large population areas or cities from dictating the rest of the country, did you ever read what the founding fathers say?


WOW, you hit the nail on the head, but you forgot what you were using the nail for.
The nail was to firmly attach slavery to the United States, and the EC was the hammer that drove it.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 10, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> It was ONE political party that ended Slavery by the Amendment process, not by a popular vote. *The majority long wanted to abolish slavery for decades before1868, but had to deal with succession threats, and political infighting, EC has NOTHING to do with it!*



Actually the extra suffrage that the constitutional compromises granted was why the majority who long wanted to abolish slavery for decades, could never do it.  

The anti-slavery amendments would never have passed except for blackmailing the southern states.

_*Former Confederate states are required to ratify the amendment to be allowed back into the Union.* Louisiana and South Carolina ratify the amendment. Louisiana and South Carolina ratify the 14th amendment. This gives the amendment the necessary three-fourths of the states to ratify._


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery is irrelevant, slavery happened because it was right at that time. Societies change and if you judge the past by today's values and laws, it all fails. Likewise, the present will fail when the future compare it to their values and laws.
> ...


Because it's irrelevant, we live in the present. You guys get so obsessed with the past; try to live in the here and now and stop spouting stupid posts on your soapbox.

So the EC was born from slavery, so fucking what. Just go and vote every four years and get on with your life.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually the extra suffrage that the constitutional compromises granted was why the majority who long wanted to abolish slavery for decades, could never do it.
> 
> The anti-slavery amendments would never have passed except for blackmailing the southern states.
> 
> _*Former Confederate states are required to ratify the amendment to be allowed back into the Union.* Louisiana and South Carolina ratify the amendment. Louisiana and South Carolina ratify the 14th amendment. This gives the amendment the necessary three-fourths of the states to ratify._


And......So what?  Again, what is your point?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> A population that is ruled by a minority of the people is not really a democracy.  Minorities should be protected but should not govern, that is the path to revolution.  Just ask the Tzar.


Of course, which is why we in America are not a democracy right now.  We are being ruled (and moronically & despicably) by a tiny minority with 2 clowns (Biden/Harris) who almost nobody supports.  If the REAL results of the 2020 elections were revealed, they would show Biden with a vote of 10% at best, and almost all of that from illegal aliens.

The following video is a good illustration of the lack of support the Biden/Harris puppets have >>


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Because it's irrelevant, we live in the present. You guys get so obsessed with the past; try to live in the here and now and stop spouting stupid posts on your soapbox.
> 
> So the EC was born from slavery, so fucking what. Just go and vote every four years and get on with your life.


When liberals have no defense against something they dont like, they change the subject to dodge the issue.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And the very reason behind the Electoral College was for the protection of slavery.
> 
> Slave states knew if they let more people vote, they would vote to abolish slavery.


You have been reported to the moderators for continual posting OFF TOPIC.

Again,......."This thread is about the* ELECTORAL COLLEGE vs the popular vote*.  Stop posting off topic"


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> There would be no EC if it wasn't for slavery.  The constitutional compromises were about slavery.  Why is it so hard to get it through your mind, that any discussion about the electoral college is about slavery.


NO, it most certainly is NOT.  Your DERAIL attempt of this thread, by changing its subject is a laughingstock. You look stupid.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> How does the electoral college help in that situation?


You're not THAT ignorant.

And the answer to that, is posted almost 100 times in this thread.  Stop being ridiculous.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > A population that is ruled by a minority of the people is not really a democracy.  Minorities should be protected but should not govern, that is the path to revolution.  Just ask the Tzar.
> ...


You're welcome to live in your fantasy world but don't expect the rest of us to join you.

The pre-election polls showed Biden was ahead by a 52-44 percent margin in October.  How you can think that margin changed so dramatically in a month shows me your grip on reality is tenuous at best.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 11, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the presidency means so much?
> ...


Just remember. Democrats get 100% of the Welfare Vote. And 95% of Welfare is Urban.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 11, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> You're welcome to live in your fantasy world but don't expect the rest of us to join you.
> 
> The pre-election polls showed Biden was ahead by a 52-44 percent margin in October.  How you can think that margin changed so dramatically in a month shows me your grip on reality is tenuous at best.


YOUR fantasy world comes from leftist media, which brainwashes you to believe there is an ounce of credibility to those absurd Democrat polls, which Republicans don't respond to (and your media doesn't tell you that).

HA HA.  52-44, huh ? Boy, are you ever stupid.  During the campaign months, Biden couldn't even fill up a small parking lot, while Trump was getting tens of thousands at his rallies.  Biden just laid low in his basement bunker, confident that his fraud operation would carry him through.

Maybe you need to take another look at the video >>


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 12, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome to live in your fantasy world but don't expect the rest of us to join you.
> ...


I guess you weren't reading the papers but there was a pandemic going on and Biden cared about his supporters gathering in large numbers.  If you need a reference just ask Herman Cain.

The poll I cited was from Fox News hardly a Democrat shill.  At least in the real world.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 12, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> I guess you weren't reading the papers but there was a pandemic going on and Biden cared about his supporters gathering in large numbers.  If you need a reference just ask Herman Cain.
> 
> The poll I cited was from Fox News hardly a Democrat shill.  At least in the real world.


What does the pandemic have to do with the Democrat polls ?  And it hardly matters who the poll is conducted by. It is the overwhelming numbers of Democrats who respond to polls that matters (as opposed to few or no Republicans), not whose doing the poll.

Try reading Post #160 again, and see the video. Maybe eventually it will sink in.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 12, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you weren't reading the papers but there was a pandemic going on and Biden cared about his supporters gathering in large numbers.  If you need a reference just ask Herman Cain.
> ...


You shouldn't be on USMB you should be off teaching professional pollsters how to do their job.  You obviously know way more than they do.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> You shouldn't be on USMB you should be off teaching professional pollsters how to do their job.  You obviously know way more than they do.


Nobody here is talking about how they do their job, I corrected you on that yesterday.
Once again, it is a matter of who RESPONDS to polls and who doesn't.  Slow learner ?


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 13, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't be on USMB you should be off teaching professional pollsters how to do their job.  You obviously know way more than they do.
> ...


Got it.  The pollsters don't realize that the responses are skewed and don't represent an accurate cross section of the populace.  But you do.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 14, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Got it.  The pollsters don't realize that the responses are skewed and don't represent an accurate cross section of the populace.  But you do.


Yes I do, and you apparently don't.  As for the pollsters, they just go about doing their polls, and couldn't care less that they are inaccurate laughingstocks, which made a laughingstock as well out of Hillary Clinton.  Now they are a laughingstock in presenting the supportless Joe Biden as having a lot of support.  

Maybe they're being paid off by Democrats. Maybe not, but they are quite a big part of the Democrat fraud and fake news machine in America, with still millions of SUCKERS dumb enough to keep following them.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 14, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Got it.  The pollsters don't realize that the responses are skewed and don't represent an accurate cross section of the populace.  But you do.
> ...


You really are a scary dude, completely divorced from reality.  

How many pollsters do you know or have talked to?  I'm guessing zero, yet you seem to know they don't care about their jobs and are not as smart as you are.  (But hey, who is?)

All the polls had Biden ahead or, at worst, even with Trump.  The pre-election polls I linked came from Fox News.  Are you really claiming they're being paid off by Democrats?  Even you must know how crazy that sounds.  

Or maybe you'll just double down on the crazy, after all you have already claimed to know more than any professional pollster.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 14, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> You really are a scary dude, completely divorced from reality.
> 
> How many pollsters do you know or have talked to?  I'm guessing zero, yet you seem to know they don't care about their jobs and are not as smart as you are.  (But hey, who is?)
> 
> ...


I didn't say the pollers were not as smart as me.  You talk weird.

So the polls had Biden ahead. So what ?  What do you expect them to say, when 90% of their responders are Democrats ?  Duh!

More weird talk from you. I didn't claim the polls were paid off by Democrats. I said they could be, and I say it again.  So what ?  And why would you say that question would be crazy ?  Nothing crazy about it.  The pollers basic motivation is money, and everyone likes it, and there's plenty of motive for the Democrats to bribe, and their morality level is about just below hell, so it's conceivable.

This the 3rd time you have put FALSE words in my mouth.  I did not claim _"to know more than any professional pollster."  _You said that.  I would easily guess that the pollers know that their polls are being answered by Democrats overwhelmingly.  Only people indoctrinated and DUPED by leftist media don't know that.
Strike 3.

And I'm not divorced from reality. I am divorced from the leftist, lying, fake news media, whose dupe talk you foolishly define as reality.


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...


Electoral College bis one of the best things the Founder's invented.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome to live in your fantasy world but don't expect the rest of us to join you.
> ...



A lot of Biden voters picked him as the lesser of the evils.  No, he didn't draw huge rallies - maybe because the diehard Trump supporters had a lot more time on their hands while the rest of America was working or tending to other matters besides politics.

There's a lot more to life than left versus right.  Give up your crazy fraud conspiracies and get a life.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You really are a scary dude, completely divorced from reality.
> ...


You claimed that the real support for Biden was around 10% while most pollsters called it for Biden by a little.  Sounds to me you claim you know the real number while professional pollsters are either too stupid, lazy, or corrupt come up with an accurate percent.

Since EVERY poll I ever saw disagreed with your 10% number, it is obvious you must think they have ALL been bribed by the Dems, including Fox News.  Believing in such a vast conspiracy is, in my humble judgement, crazy.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 16, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Electoral College is one of the best things the Founder's invented.


Absolutely, and nothing could be more affirming of that, than the left's attempt to turn the US into a country run by ballot box stuffing, derived from city stuffing with foreigners.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 16, 2021)

Limitless said:


> A lot of Biden voters picked him as the lesser of the evils.  No, he didn't draw huge rallies - maybe because the diehard Trump supporters had a lot more time on their hands while the rest of America was working or tending to other matters besides politics.
> 
> There's a lot more to life than left versus right.  Give up your crazy fraud conspiracies and get a life.


There is no doubt about  the 2020 election fraud.  What is crazy, is people denying the 2020 election fraud steal, while mountains of video evidence has been viral on the internet since November. Why do you say such crazy things ?  Brainwashed by leftist media ?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> You claimed that the real support for Biden was around 10% while most pollsters called it for Biden by a little.  Sounds to me you claim you know the real number while professional pollsters are either too stupid, lazy, or corrupt come up with an accurate percent.
> 
> Since EVERY poll I ever saw disagreed with your 10% number, it is obvious you must think they have ALL been bribed by the Dems, including Fox News.  Believing in such a vast conspiracy is, in my humble judgement, crazy.


I don't know the real EXACT number, but i doubt that my guesstimate is very far off the mark.  I do know that the absurd numbers being thrown around by polls, have zero legitimacy, and are nothing more than a reading of how DEMOCRATS (only ones answering the polls) feel.

Latest lunacy I heard is Pew Research poll giving Biden 59% approval rate. Actually, this a terrible result for Biden, showing that 41% of Democrats are saying that they don't approve of him.

What you say is obvious to you, is not obvious to anyone.  I don't think "ALL" the polls are bribed by Democrats.  As I said before, (which you pretend to not notice), the polls are illegitimate because generally, only Democrats respond to them.  Republicans see them as just more manifestions of the biased left-wing media, and as such will have nothing to do with them. 

I've lost count now how many times I've told you that.  But then, talking to a leftist nowadays, is like talking to a telephone scam artist.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


What do cities produce? Just about all heavy industry, automobiles, computers, aircraft, guns, tools, software, building materials, food processing and packaging plants, warehouse and distribution centers, airports, seaports, train depots, etc, etc, etc... I suppose you rugged individualists could go back to living in log cabins and sod huts and live off the land.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 18, 2021)

Borillar said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Better than living in smog where ya can get mugged ,raped ,murdered ,knifed , cut to pieces with machetes. . Live around junkies ,perverts , thousands of dirty bums crapping on the sidewalk , RIOTS ,police being shot at by rotten thugs and commie backers who hate this country. Not to mention the smog ,filth ,and disease. Yes. A Log cabin is just fine with me. Thanx for bringing this up.


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 19, 2021)

Borillar said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Cities in the United States of America produce shit that the rest of the population must deal with.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 30, 2021)

I suggest those who commented on the E.C. read this link:









						Electoral College Pros and Cons - Top 3 Arguments For and Against
					

Proponents say the Electoral College ensures everyone selects the president. Opponents say it allows only a few states to select the president.




					www.procon.org


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 30, 2021)

In my post 178 I must add this:

" I suggest those who commented on the E.C. read this link:" other than those who have no sense, common or otherwise, and post lies and personal attacks when they lack any ability, education or smarts to post anything other than childish idiot-grams.


----------



## Colin norris (May 4, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Imagine living in the gray zones, and the blue zones voted opposite of you.
> 
> Half the US population lives in these blue counties.
> 
> ...



College votes have never been of use other than to stop democrats obtaining govt. It should be abolished immediately. Nothing that can decide the president can be Democrat when those people answer to no one and have no consequences for their actions.


----------



## protectionist (May 6, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> College votes have never been of use other than to stop democrats obtaining govt. It should be abolished immediately. Nothing that can decide the president can be Democrat when those people answer to no one and have no consequences for their actions.


No rookie.  The electoral college is one of the prime definers of what the United STATES of America is. Notice we are called the United *STATES* of America, not the United People of America.

None of this matters to Democrats. They have no concern for what is right and proper. To them, all that matters is whatever is good for enhancing their power.  So now, regardless of the harms, they fill up the country with Democrat-voting (they think) illegal aliens.

The electoral college is as fundamental to the US as anything could ever be. To abolish it, is about as brainless as abolishing the Constitution, or police departments. Democrats are insane.


----------

